# Conchfish 17.5 cost



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

Open Fly -The Later Years said:


> Can anyone share what their estimate of cost of materials for a finished Conchfish 17.5 tiller skiff ?
> No engine, no trailer, no poling platform, no shed, no labor cost.
> thanks for the info
> Dave


 I lost track On mine.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

There is a thread with someone keeping a running tally. I forget which one because there are a lot of them. 

Keep searching, you'll find it.


----------



## jglidden (Feb 13, 2014)

4-6K for finished hull depending on materials and design. That does not include anything other than the hull and deck.


----------



## flfishpace (Aug 12, 2020)

Open Fly -The Later Years said:


> Can anyone share what their estimate of cost of materials for a finished Conchfish 17.5 tiller skiff ?
> No engine, no trailer, no poling platform, no shed, no labor cost.
> thanks for the info
> Dave


I did the math and I believe you can spend between $3000 and $8000 depending on materials like polyester vs vinyl ester vs epoxy. Or carbon cor vs foam core vs wood core. Aluminum vs stainless hardware. This is why there is such a big window.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Yep, minimum $4k in materials and supplies for the hull.

With new motor and trailer I'm hoping to come in around $17k.

If they raise the minimum wage to $15, your labor will come out to $32,000


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Anyone gone the kit route? 
Spear seems to have one going, haven't seen price or what's included yet. 
In an older thread someone mentioned morejon plans being available in kit form from builders but I haven't been able to find out who. 

Could make the process more enjoyable and if someone is making many of the kits; economies of scale could make a kit hull retail for close to material costs if you are doing a single skiff and having materials delivered.


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

If materials are 4k+ and you could get a kit hull no cap for 6k+...


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

There's a guy on IG building a Spear "kit" . Harry has added several vid on youtube aimed at helping people finish them. Has anyone priced a hull?


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

I've seen his yt instruction vids. I'll have to look at it for the kit build.
I did see a bare hull no cap or bulkheads from spear sold here for 6k while back

Found it








SPEAR Evergladez hull Build your own skiff


Contact [email protected] 11Dillworth Dr Panacea Florida 32346 or text 850-545-8578. Hull comes with 1&1/2” cored floor, 1&1/2” 11# density cored transom, sump, bow eye, transom drain in place.




www.microskiff.com


----------



## omegadef (Jul 10, 2011)

Building the hulls doesn't take much time and effort. Everything time consuming starts when you flip it over.


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

I keep thinking about doing one of the bigger morejon builds. Kit hull would knock out a lot of the work. 
So tempted to just get a loan and buy a 10wt...


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

omegadef said:


> Building the hulls doesn't take much time and effort. Everything time consuming starts when you flip it over.



Maybe. Glassing the interior was a tad harder than the outside. But I have actually found the inside to be going quicker because it is broken up into smaller more compartmentalized tasks


----------



## omegadef (Jul 10, 2011)

Gatorbig said:


> I keep thinking about doing one of the bigger morejon builds. Kit hull would knock out a lot of the work.
> So tempted to just get a loan and buy a 10wt...


Have to decide if you like fishing or building boats. In hindsight I would have gotten something to get me on the water before I started building, though I am not building a CM design just using the same (or very similar at least) method. 



Sublime said:


> Maybe. Glassing the interior was a tad harder than the outside. But I have actually found the inside to be going quicker because it is broken up into smaller more compartmentalized tasks


I feel like the inside has more minor victories, but fairing the cockpit is miserable. Maybe it's because I'm 6'2" and overweight.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Gatorbig said:


> Spear seems to have one going, haven't seen price or what's included yet.
> In an older thread someone mentioned morejon plans being available in kit form from builders but I haven't been able to find out who.


Spear will build the conchfish 17?


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Hmm didn't think about that. I guess faring the bottom is more comfortable I assumed it was more tedious and critical to get correct.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

TidewateR said:


> Spear will build the conchfish 17?


Not likely.

He's not a fan of the Whipray
He hates the foam strip method.
He has his own gig going.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Are alchohol and cigars considered "essential materials"? To be added in?


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

TidewateR said:


> Spear will build the conchfish 17?


Don't think so.

I was referencing a post in this thread by duck nut he suggests someone was building morejon plans and selling kit hulls. Maybe I misunderstood. 









Plans Built Skiff Designs


I made the title general for a reason. Anyone's perspective on this will be subjective. This can be okay if people can remain as objective as possible. I have no option but to build from plans or by learning of a design than can be built from scratch. This is governed by our economics...




www.microskiff.com


----------



## Open Fly -The Later Years (Feb 1, 2020)

Sublime said:


> Maybe. Glassing the interior was a tad harder than the outside. But I have actually found the inside to be going quicker because it is broken up into smaller more compartmentalized tasks


Hey Sublime,
any updates yet ? pics ?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Open Fly -The Later Years said:


> Hey Sublime,
> any updates yet ? pics ?


I'll update my build thread today.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Saw this and thought it might be useful to someone building- Large Nida Core Deck panel $500 - The Hull Truth - Boating and Fishing Forum


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Fellas, I’ll have my CF 17’ hull mold complete in about a month! Here’s the deal... I will be selling Bare white gel-coated hulls with fore and aft bulkheads at a very “working man’s” cost ready for your deck and interior work! Will also be offering a completed hull with fore and aft decks similar to a J series Carolina skiff. PM or call for more info, James. (352)220-9631
Cost will include price of plans and client will receive original plans from Chris for my builds. Also, all hulls and complete skiffs will have a manufacture’s statement of origin for ease of titling. Will update as soon as I am ready to take pre orders.


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Boom! Awesome


----------



## flfishpace (Aug 12, 2020)

JC Designs said:


> Fellas, I’ll have my CF 17’ hull mold complete in about a month! Here’s the deal... I will be selling Bare white gel-coated hulls with fore and aft bulkheads at a very “working man’s” cost ready for your deck and interior work! Will also be offering a completed hull with fore and aft decks similar to a J series Carolina skiff. PM or call for more info, James. (352)220-9631
> Cost will include price of plans and client will receive original plans from Chris for my builds. Also, all hulls and complete skiffs will have a manufacture’s statement of origin for ease of titling. Will update as soon as I am ready to take pre orders.


I was just curious, what will you be building the hulls with? Resin type and cloth?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

flfishpace said:


> I was just curious, what will you be building the hulls with? Resin type and cloth?


You’re the client, you tell me!😉 I jest, but in all seriousness... We will have several options available ranging from poly/eglass cloth all the way to post cured epoxy/carbon fiber. Our main focus is a well built skiff that just about anyone can afford! Custom builds are custom builds and price will be affected by choice of laminate schedules.


----------

